# Introduction



## Mac12 (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi all... I am new here. Thank you for accepting me in this forum. i would like to share my views and ideas here.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 29, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Janice (Jun 30, 2016)

Hello! Welcome to Specktra, it's great to have you here.  Let us know if we can ever help you with anything!


----------



## Kfarra (Jul 6, 2016)

Hello fellow makeup travelers...I used to use MAC NW40...too expensive now...does anyone know the equivalent in True Match...I have warm undertones.. Please help & thanx for letting me on forum. -kenya


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 7, 2016)

NW40 in which MAC foundation? In any case, you'll want to look in the medium to dark shades in the C or N range in L'Oréal True Match. (Every brand apart from MAC believes pink or red undertones are cool while yellow is warm.)


----------



## PattyS (Aug 18, 2016)

Welcome Mac12 I'm new here too, I just found this forum


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 18, 2016)

PattyS said:


> Welcome Mac12 I'm new here too, I just found this forum



 Welcome!


----------

